# Welsh Presbyterian Church - Liverpool - Feb 2012 -



## georgie (Feb 12, 2012)

*info from wikipedia

The Welsh Presbyterian Church in Liverpool, also known as the Welsh Catheral or Toxteth Cathedral, is a ruined church, located on Princes Road in the Princes Park area of Toxteth, Liverpool. In spite of its nicknames, it is not an actual cathedral and never was.

The building was designed by the Audsley Brothers and was opened in 1868.

At 61 metres (200 ft),it was the tallest building in Liverpool at the time.

The Welsh Presbyterian Church is a Grade II listed building, meaning it has historical significance and may not normally be demolished. Various proposals to renovate the structure have been made over the years, and some remain under consideration.*

*echo article from 2009*

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...ho-s-stop-the-rot-campaign-100252-25102973/2/

*originally visited this place with kevsy21 and sparkuk,and it was pretty much how i had imagined it from seeing various pictures....a shell and nothing more.

various work had been done on the roof to try and protect this church from the elements but no avail.

on our visit we found the tower which had been previously sealed was now doable ....as me, sparkuk and kevsy21 stood at the foot of the ladder upwards discussing how safe the very rusty ladder wasnt lol,and who should try it first....anyway non of us got all the way up so we left it at that.*

*in the week i was chatting to tcci about the church,him being inside there a while back i mentioned the tower looked doable but the way up looked dodgy....he kindly volunteered to go back with me and try the ladder*.....:crazy

*it didnt go that far up ,all of the remaining levels in the tower seemed to have been taken out ,which was a shame as i wanted to get some high shots overlooking princess avenue, but it was till good to get up and see what we seen.*
*
visited with kevsy21/sparkuk and later on with tcci*

*an old picture postcard*






*and as it stands today*










*on entering your graced with a round window this is where the massive organ used to be housed.*





*i was recently sent a picture of what i used to look like and decided to take it along with me to line it up with what it looks like now....after a few attempts in the -2 cold this was my best shot....its not perfect im afraid, but gives you a sense of what is used to look like.*





*the only remaining part of the roof*



















































*top of the ladder and tcci looking down*








*looking up the rest of the tower*


----------



## Landsker (Feb 12, 2012)

Good effort going up that ladder!!!


----------



## georgie (Feb 13, 2012)

walsh said:


> Good effort going up that ladder!!!



cheers man


----------



## night crawler (Feb 13, 2012)

Always sad seeing a church or chaple go to runin like that. Nice work.


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another one of the list,good work m8.


----------



## georgie (Feb 14, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Always sad seeing a church or chaple go to runin like that. Nice work.



cheers bud a very sad sight indeed


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

I like the superimposition of the post card, well done. Where did that ladder go? I'm guessing that's up the tower?


----------

